# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Επικονδυλίτιδα

## dimitris212

Τελικά το πρόβλημα μου ήταν επικονδυλιτιδα όπως είπε ο τέταρτος γιατρός που είχε εξελιχθεί σε παρατροχυλίτιδα (http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=6500).
Εφόσον το είχα 6 μήνες και έβλεπα ότι δεν γινόταν τίποτα μου είπε ο γιατρός τα έχεις κάνει όλα πχ φάρμακα, φυσικοθεραπείες κτλ το μόνο που μένει είναι να κάνω ένεση που έχει ελαφριά δώσει κορτιζόνης, και ναι σε 3 μέρες πέρασε δια μαγείας.

Όπως είπε η διάγνωση με κοινά λόγια ήταν η πάθηση του γκολφίστα κάτω από τον αγκώνα που είχα πόνο και η πάθηση του τενίστα πάνω από τον αγκώνα που είχα και εκεί πόνο. Οπότε έκανα δυο ενέσεις την ίδια μέρα στα σημεία του πόνου.

Έχει μείνει ένα ελαφρύς πόνος πίσω στον τρικέφαλο αλλά μου είπε ότι είναι μυικός και από σήμερα ξεκινάω άλλες 10 φυσικοθεραπείες! Άντε να δούμε....

Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορώ να αρχίσω ελαφρά γυμναστική με πολύ καλό ζέσταμα ή θα το κάνω χειρότερα και να περιμένω να περάσει τελείως?

----------


## Μαρία

Στην εξω επικονδυλιτιδα η συντηρητική αγωγη ως αρχικη αντιμετωπιση εχει αποδειχθει ως αποτελεσματικη.Η χρηση περιαγκωνίων ειναι επισης ωφέλιμη ειτε προληπτικα ειτε κατα την θεραπεια.Τα πειαγκώνια εχουν πλάτος 5-6εκατοστα και τοποθετούνται στο αντιβράχιο ακριβως κατω από τον αγκώνα.Υπαρχουν αρκετες θεωριες για το πως δρουν.Οι επικρατεστερες υποστηριζουν οτι τα περιαγκώνια μεταβάλλουν την διευθυνση της μυικής έλξης.Αυτη η μεταβολή μειώνει την δυναμη που σκειται απο την μυική σύσπασηεξ΄αιτιας της βράχυνσης του μηκους του μυος.
Στην εξω επικονδυλιτιδα μετα απο 3-4βδομαδες αν η συντηρητική αγωγη αποδειχθει αναποτελεσματικη προτεινεται εγχυση ξυλοκαινης 1% και μεθυλπρεδνιζολόνης στο σημειο της εκφυσης του βραχέως κερκιδικου εκτεινων τον καρπό μυός.Αυτες οι εγχύσεις δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνουν συνολικα τις 3ετησιως γιατι προκαλούνεκφυλισμο του τενοντα και συνεπώς υπόβαθρο για μελλοντικες ρήξεις.
Αν παραυτα ο αθλητης δεν ειναι ικανος να επιστρεψει μετα απο 3-4μήνες στην ενεργο δραση συστηνεται χειρουργική αντιμετωπιση....
Στην εσω επικονδυλίτιδα η θεραπειες ειναι παρόμοιες με αυτες της εξω επικονδυλιτιδας.Και εδω θελουμε να ανακουφισουμε τον ασθενη απο τον πονο(παυσιπονα,ΜΣΑΦ)και να περιορισουμε το οιδιμα(ψυχρα επιθεματα,ελαστικη επιδεση).Με την υποχώριση της συμπτωματολογιας η θεραπευτική αποκατασταση στοχευει στην ενδυνάμωση της αρθρωσης και στην αποκτηση ευκινησιας και αντοχής.Η χρηση του περιαγκώνιου δεν εχει αποδειχτει τοσο ωφέλιμη οσο στις κακώσεις του εξω επικόνδυλου.Η επαναφορα του αθήτη γινεται μετα απο 6 μηνες με 1χρόνοκαι αφου τα συμπτώματα εχουν υποχωρήσει.Σε δυσιατα περιστατικα με την παροδο 4-6μηνων συστηνεται εγχυση κορτικοστεροειδων.Αποφευγουμε την απευθειας εγχυση αυτων των ουσιων στον τενοντα για να μην του προξενησουμε βλαβες.
Χειρουργικη ενδειξη εχουν οι επικονδυλιτιδες στις οποιες παρα την θεραπεια και τη καταλληλη αποκατασταση επιενει ο πόνος για 6-12μήνες και αφου εχει αποκλεισθει νευρολογικη ασθενεια ή ενδοαρθρικη βλάβη.

----------


## soscagon

ξεχασα την αρχη του φορουμ  με τα γραματα... λιπον πριν κανα 4 μηνο ξεπερασα τν τενοντιτιδα στν αγκωνα  με  παγο pennsaid σταγονες και 1 μηνα εκτοσ!!!  τωρα επανηλ8ε  πιο δυνατη  ...επερνα προλυπτικα τα χαπια osteo flex plus αλλα τπτ....  τωρα ο γιατροσ με ειπε 3 μερες εκτος χαπια voltaren 75 k παγο  κ βλεπουμε..... εγς αυτο το βλεπουμε δν το μπορω  δν μπορω αλλο μηνα εκτος σαν λιονταρι στο κλουβι ημν τοτε.....k δν 8ελω να το ξανα περασω.... ξερει κανεις καμια 8εραπια με καμια ενεση τοπικα  ισως εχει πιο γρηγορη αναρωση???              η τελικα  ισυει το no pain no gain    και να σηνεχισω τις προπονησεις παρα τν πονο???

----------


## Μαρία

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=6990

Πριν ανοιξουμε καινουριο τοπικ κανουμε αναζητηση

----------


## Polyneikos

> Με εχει πιασει ενας πονος μεσα στον αριστερο αγκωνα και με ενοχλεί κυρίως όταν κανω αρσεις-καμψεις στα δικεφαλα,παρα στις ασκησεις τρικεφαλων..
> Υποψιαζομαι καποιος τενοντας εχει βαρεσει κοκκινο,τα γνωστα.Ξεκουραζομαι ήδη 4 ημερες από βαρη,μου συνεστησαν ένα φαρμακο που δουλευει στις τενοντίτιδες,το tilcitin (*Τενοξικάμη)*, το εχει δουλεψει κανεις;;


Αυτο το ποστ το ειχα κανει 10/8,περασε ενας μηνας και τελικα παρολο μια 15νθημερη ξεκουραση τον Αυγουστο και καποια αντιφλεγμονωδη, ο πονος στις προπονησεις παρεμενε ο ιδιος οταν επανηλθα.
Μια εβδομαδα τωρα επιβαρυνθηκα απο καποιες πολυωρες χειρονακτικες εργασιες με αποτελεσμα να σηκωνω πλεον ελαχιστο βαρος και να ποναω.
Πηγα σημερα γιατρο και μου είπε για επικονδυλίτιδα,αντε αλλες 15 ημερες αποχη,Αυγουστο-σεπτεμβριο ελαχιστες προπονησεις και βλεπουμε,φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κτλ.Την πατησα ...
Υπόψην όλο τον Ιουνιο ήμουν τελειως εκτος λόγω πνευμονιας.

----------


## giannis64

τι φαρμακευτικη αγωγη σου εδωσε κωστα?

----------


## ankh

Καποτε ειχα και εγω..με ειχε παιδεψει πολυ!Με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχεις θετικα αποτελεσματα,τουλαχιστον εγω που πηγα σε φυσιατρο και συζητησαμε μου ειπε πως το καλυτερο ειναι ο παγος μεχρι καποια στιγμη αν ειναι στην αρχη το προβλημα και μετα οι φυσικοθεραπειες και καποιες ασκησουλες..

----------


## Polyneikos

> τι φαρμακευτικη αγωγη σου εδωσε κωστα?


Γιαννη δεν πηγα να τα παρω,μου τα εχει γραψει και δεν το εχω μαζι το βιβλιαριο(ειναι στο αυτοκινητο και βαριεμαι να παω να το δω :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ),θα σου πω αυριο.
Ενα αναλγητικο μαλλον και αλλο ενα για το στομαχι μην με πειραξει.
Για να δουμε




> Καποτε ειχα και εγω..με ειχε παιδεψει πολυ!Με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχεις θετικα αποτελεσματα,τουλαχιστον εγω που πηγα σε φυσιατρο και συζητησαμε μου ειπε πως το καλυτερο ειναι ο παγος μεχρι καποια στιγμη αν ειναι στην αρχη το προβλημα και μετα οι φυσικοθεραπειες και καποιες ασκησουλες..


Το πρόβλημα δεν νομιζω να ειναι στην αρχη,ειδικα αυτη την εβδομαδα το αποτελειωσα μαλλον.Παντως 1.5 μηνα ο πονος και μετα από πολυημερη ξεκουραση και φαρμακα ειναι ίδιος.

----------


## ankh

Εμενα μου πηρε κοντα 6μηνο φιλε αλλα εκανα και κουταμαρες επειδη δν ηξερα και υποτροπιασε,αυτο που εκανα ητταν περωαγε λιγο και ξεθαρεβομουνα και εβαζα πολλα κιλα.Παντως αν δεν υποχωρει σου προτεινω πηγενε να δεις κανα αθλητιατρο ή φυσικοθεραπευτη.Παντως αν εχεις βιβλιαριο και θες να κανεις φυσικοθεραπειες κατι σου καλυπτει..

----------


## The Rock

> Γιαννη δεν πηγα να τα παρω,μου τα εχει γραψει και δεν το εχω μαζι το βιβλιαριο(ειναι στο αυτοκινητο και βαριεμαι να παω να το δω),θα σου πω αυριο.
> Ενα αναλγητικο μαλλον και αλλο ενα για το στομαχι μην με πειραξει.
> Για να δουμε
> 
> 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα δεν νομιζω να ειναι στην αρχη,ειδικα αυτη την εβδομαδα το αποτελειωσα μαλλον.Παντως 1.5 μηνα ο πονος και μετα από πολυημερη ξεκουραση και φαρμακα ειναι ίδιος.


Αγαπητέ Κώστα 2,5 μήνες είχα τενοντίτιδα του καρπού και διάβαζα καθημερινά σαν τρελός κυριολεκτικά(8+ ώρες ημερησίως), έχοντας διαβάσει πάρα πολύ θεωρία για την τεντοντίτιδα, για φάρμακα σε τι χωρίζονται τι κάνουν πως λειτουργούν σε τι δοσολογίες κάθε πότε ανάλογα με χρόνους ημιζωής και όλο αυτό σε συνδιασμό διαβάσματος πρακτικής, δλδ ξεψάχνισα φόρουμς έχοντας διαβάσει 200-250 εμπειρίες χρηστών(το λιγότερο) και γενικά εναλλακτικές θεραπείες πλην της φαρμακευτικής μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά κάτι που δουλεύει.
Αρχικά να σου πω ότι η αντιμετώπισω της τενοντίτιδας πρέπει να γίνει όσο πιο άμεσα γίνεται γιατί με τον καιρό μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε τεντονόση και χοντρένει το πακέτο. Η θεραπεία της γίνεται με ένα συνδιασμό διαφορετικής φύσης παραμέτρων που λειτουργούν συνεργαστικά και αποτελεσματικά.
- Ξεκινάς για 2-3 βδομάδες πόσιμο αντιφλεγμονώδες κατά προτίμηση COX-2 πχ.Nimesulide, Etoricoxib, Celecoxib (ενημερωτικά αν τύχει να κάνεις εξετάσεις σε αυτή την περίοδο, μην φρικάρεις αν δεις CPK να είναι τσιμπημένες, νορμάλ είναι) 
- 3-5 "συνεδρίες" παγοθεραπείας από 10 λεπτά η κάθε μια. Προσωπικά για να μην κρατάω και τα παγάκια για 10 λεπτά, αγόρασα μαι ειδική θερμοφόρα/παγοκύστη(προφανώς το δεύτερο μας ενδιαφέρει απλά έχει 2 ιδιότητες και για αυτό τις αναφέρω) από φαρμακείο Nexcare Coldhot comfort η οποία μπαίνει σε ειδικό επίδεσμο και απλά την βάζεις όπου θες και κάνεις κανονικά τις δουλειές σου, δλδ έχει εφαρμογή,= απλά καταπληκτική
- Πλήρης ξεκούραση και εκτός γυμναστηρίου για 2 βδομάδες 
- Χρήση τοπικού αντιφλεγμωνόδες είτε σε μορφή κρέμας/gel είτε σε διάλυμα πχ. Nimesulide, Diclofenac, κατά προτίμηση αμέσως μετά τις παγοθεραπείες

Το πακέτο πιστεύω σοβαρά όμως ότι στις 2 βδομάδες εφαρμόζοντας τα παραπάνω στο 101% θα έχει φύγει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ροκ thanx for the tips.Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε....Εγβ βρηκα ενα χρήσιμο άρθρο




> Ο όρος επικονδυλίτιδα χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως για να περιγράψει τον πόνο στην περιοχή του αγκώνα. Επισημαίνει την ύπαρξη φλεγμονής (κατάληξη -ίτιδα) στον επικόνδυλο. Ο επικόνδυλος είναι μια μικρή οστική περιοχή στην έξω και στην έσω πλευρά στο τέλος του βραχιόνιου οστού και προεξέχει όταν ο αγκώνας είναι λυγισμένος στις 90 μοίρες. Η βλάβη ωστόσο δεν βρίσκεται στο κόκαλο αλλά στους τένοντες που ξεκινούν από την περιοχή. Στην *έξω* πλευρά βρίσκονται οι τένοντες των μυών που *εκτείνουν* τον καρπό και τα δάκτυλα ενώ στη *μέσα* πλευρά οι τένοντες των μυών που *κάμπτουν* τον καρπό και τα δάκτυλα. Πολλοί αμφισβητούν την ύπαρξη φλεγμονής και υποστηρίζουν ότι το πρόβλημα είναι αποτέλεσμα της μακροχρόνιας και επαναλαμβανόμενης κίνησης του καρπού και των δακτύλων προκαλώντας έτσι μικροτραυματισμούς στους τένοντες. Η φλεγμονή είναι αποτέλεσμα αυτών των τραυματισμών.
> 
> Η συνεχής έκταση του καρπού προς τα πάνω με ταυτόχρονη στροφή του χεριού προς τα έξω μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε *έξω επικονδυλίτιδα*. Κρεοπώλες, υδραυλικοί, ελαιοχρωματιστές, οικοδόμοι, ξυλουργοί αλλά και όσοι ασχολούνται με αθλήματα ρακέτας, όπως το τένις και το σκουός, αποτελούν κάποιες από τις ομάδες υψηλού κινδύνου. Αντίθετα, η συνεχής κάμψη του καρπού προς τα κάτω με την ταυτόχρονη στροφή του χεριού προς τα μέσα μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε *έσω επικονδυλίτιδα* όπως συμβαίνει π.χ. σε άτομα που χρησιμοποιούν φτυάρι ή σε άτομα που παίζουν γκολφ.
> 
> 
> 
> Τα συμπτώματα είναι παρόμοια και για τις δυο περιπτώσεις εκτός από το σημείο του πόνου. Στην έξω επικονδυλίτιδα υπάρχει πόνος στην έξω επιφάνεια του αγκώνα ενώ στην έσω επικονδυλίτιδα στην μέσα πλευρά του αγκώνα. Κατά τα αλλά υπάρχει μειωμένη λειτουργικότητα με μυϊκή αδυναμία στις κινήσεις του καρπού και των δακτύλων και πόνος κατά τη διάρκεια των δραστηριοτήτων που ηρεμεί με την ξεκούραση. Απλές καθημερινές κινήσεις όπως άνοιγμα-κλείσιμο βρύσης, άνοιγμα μιας πόρτας, πιάσιμο ενός ποτηριού ή ακόμα και μια απλή χειραψία προκαλούν πόνο και ο ασθενής προσπαθεί να τις αποφύγει.
> 
> Οι αρχές θεραπείας είναι παρόμοιες τόσο για την έξω όσο και για την έσω επικονδυλίτιδα. Αρχικά, ο ορθοπεδικός θα χορηγήσει αντιφλεγμονώδη αγωγή για να αντιμετωπιστούν τα συμπτώματα της φλεγμονής. Ενέσεις κορτιζόνης καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται γιατί μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν περισσότερα προβλήματα παρά να βοηθήσουν. Ταυτόχρονα ο ασθενής θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί τακτικά πάγο για να καταπραΰνει τον πόνο και να έχει το χέρι του ψηλά για να μειωθεί το οίδημα. Αμέσως θα πρέπει να αναγνωριστεί η αιτία που προκαλεί και επιδεινώνει τα συμπτώματα και να διακοπεί μέχρι να ηρεμήσουν αυτά. Ο ασθενής χρησιμοποιεί ένα νάρθηκα για επικονδυλίτιδα έτσι ώστε να αποφεύγει την κούραση και να μειώνονται οι δυνάμεις που ασκούνται σε αυτό το σημείο.
> ...


πηγη: PhysioSport Εργαστήριο Φυσικοθεραπείας και Αποκατάστασης
http://physiosportblog.blogspot.com/...post_7755.html

----------


## Niiick

> Αγαπητέ Κώστα 2,5 μήνες είχα τενοντίτιδα του καρπού και διάβαζα καθημερινά σαν τρελός κυριολεκτικά(8+ ώρες ημερησίως), έχοντας διαβάσει πάρα πολύ θεωρία για την τεντοντίτιδα, για φάρμακα σε τι χωρίζονται τι κάνουν πως λειτουργούν σε τι δοσολογίες κάθε πότε ανάλογα με χρόνους ημιζωής και όλο αυτό σε συνδιασμό διαβάσματος πρακτικής, δλδ ξεψάχνισα φόρουμς έχοντας διαβάσει 200-250 εμπειρίες χρηστών(το λιγότερο) και γενικά εναλλακτικές θεραπείες πλην της φαρμακευτικής μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά κάτι που δουλεύει.
> Αρχικά να σου πω ότι η αντιμετώπισω της τενοντίτιδας πρέπει να γίνει όσο πιο άμεσα γίνεται γιατί με τον καιρό μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε τεντονόση και χοντρένει το πακέτο. Η θεραπεία της γίνεται με ένα συνδιασμό διαφορετικής φύσης παραμέτρων που λειτουργούν συνεργαστικά και αποτελεσματικά.
> - Ξεκινάς για 2-3 βδομάδες πόσιμο αντιφλεγμονώδες κατά προτίμηση COX-2 πχ.Nimesulide, Etoricoxib, Celecoxib (ενημερωτικά αν τύχει να κάνεις εξετάσεις σε αυτή την περίοδο, μην φρικάρεις αν δεις CPK να είναι τσιμπημένες, νορμάλ είναι) 
> - 3-5 "συνεδρίες" παγοθεραπείας από 10 λεπτά η κάθε μια. Προσωπικά για να μην κρατάω και τα παγάκια για 10 λεπτά, αγόρασα μαι ειδική θερμοφόρα/παγοκύστη(προφανώς το δεύτερο μας ενδιαφέρει απλά έχει 2 ιδιότητες και για αυτό τις αναφέρω) από φαρμακείο Nexcare Coldhot comfort η οποία μπαίνει σε ειδικό επίδεσμο και απλά την βάζεις όπου θες και κάνεις κανονικά τις δουλειές σου, δλδ έχει εφαρμογή,= απλά καταπληκτική
> - Πλήρης ξεκούραση και εκτός γυμναστηρίου για 2 βδομάδες 
> - Χρήση τοπικού αντιφλεγμωνόδες είτε σε μορφή κρέμας/gel είτε σε διάλυμα πχ. Nimesulide, Diclofenac, *κατά προτίμηση αμέσως μετά τις παγοθεραπείες*
> 
> Το πακέτο πιστεύω σοβαρά όμως ότι στις 2 βδομάδες εφαρμόζοντας τα παραπάνω στο 101% θα έχει φύγει.



Αυτο ξερεις γιατι?



Εγω πιστευω δυο βδομαδες εκτος ειναι λιγες μια τενοντιτιδα στον ωμο σε τραβαει και παραπανω ευκολα, το εχω παθει.

----------


## The Rock

> Αυτο ξερεις γιατι?
> 
> 
> 
> Εγω πιστευω δυο βδομαδες εκτος ειναι λιγες μια τενοντιτιδα στον ωμο σε τραβαει και παραπανω ευκολα, το εχω παθει.


Νομίζω γιατί γίνεται καλύτερη απορρόφηση.....

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω αλλά εγώ το είπα με γνώμονα, ότι ο Κώστας το χει καιρό και έχει κάνει προσπάθειες για θεραπεία. Πιστεύω ότι αν γίνει το παραπάνω μοτίβο όπως το πα σε 2 το πολύ 3θα έχει φύγει η τενοντίτιδα.

----------


## Niiick

Αυτο για την απορροφηση δε το ξερω..

Αντιφλεγμωνοδη-παγος-ξεκουραση δυστηχως δεν ειναι αρκετα πολλες φορες, ή και αρκετα να ειναι θελουν παραπανω χρονο.

Και ας μη πουμε πως στο αθλημα μας οι φλεγμονες και οι τραυματισμοι ειναι χρονιοι, δε μπορει να κανει ενας καθε βδομαδα ασκησεις με κατακορυφη επιβαρυνση, στρατιωτικες πιεσεις ξερω γω εκατο κιλα και να ανεβαζει κιολας και να μη του κατσει ενας τραυματισμος. 

Τυχαιο το παραδειγμα αλλα αμα κανεις βαρια και κανεις και για καιρο, δε τη γλυτωνεις, καπου θα τον φας.

----------


## sogoku

Για αυτο τα δινεις ολα για 5 με 7 εβδομαδες και ξεκουραζεσαι μια.Ετσι κανω εγω τουλαχιστον.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενταξει παιδια ,τι 5-6 εβδομαδες και μια of,μετα από 10-15-20 χρονια ,εχουν καταπονηθει όλα τα συστηματα,αυτα δουλευουν αθροιστικα και συγκεντρωνονται.Φαντασου να παρεις ενα λαστιχο και να αρχισεις να το τεντωνεις συνεχεια,καποια στιγμη φθειρεται και καποια στιγμη κόβεται κιολας.
Παντως 3 εβδομαδες που το ξεκουρασα και επαιρνα tilcitine δεν μου εκανε τίποτα,ξαναρχισα και ο πονος ήταν ακριβως ο ίδιος,το κουρασα εξτρα μια εβδομαδα τωρα και αυτο ήταν.

----------


## sogoku

> Ενταξει παιδια ,τι 5-6 εβδομαδες,μετα από 10-15-20 χρονια ,εχουν καταπονηθει όλα τα συστηματα,αυτα δουλευουν αθροιστικα και συγκεντρωνονται.
> Παντως 3 εβδομαδες που το ξεκουρασα και επαιρνα tilcitine δεν μου εκανε τίποτα,ξαναρχισα και ο πονος ήταν ακριβως ο ίδιος,το κουρασα εξτρα μια εβδομαδα τωρα και αυτο ήταν.


Σιγουρα ξεφευγεις απο την φυσιολογια πολλες φορες αλλα προσπαθουμε να πεσουμε στα 'μαλακα' οσο μπορουμε.

----------


## Anithos

η αλλη λυση παιδια την ο οποία και εκανε  φιλος μου σε γνωστο μου γιατρο Ορθοπεδικό ομαδας Α1 μπασκετ, ειναι ενεση στο σημειο εκεινο με αντιφλεγμονωδη ενζυμα και ξυλοκαινη ισως και να ειχε και κορτιζονη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ,αφου ειχε παρει θεραπεια σε χαπια και δεν του περασε,και σε 15-20 ηταν οκ

----------


## Polyneikos

Hταν εφημερο το αποτελεσμα;Εννοω δηλαδη απλα για να μπορει να μπει να παίξει τον αγωνα ας πουμε;

----------


## crow

> Hταν εφημερο το αποτελεσμα;Εννοω δηλαδη απλα για να μπορει να μπει να παίξει τον αγωνα ας πουμε;


Ναι, ειναι απλα για να μην ποναει κ να παιξει τον αγωνα.Το κακο ειναι οτι επειδη δεν πονας εκεινη τη στιγμη κ το ζοριζεις μετα γινετε χειροτερο το προβλημα.
  Κ εμενα ο πρωταθλητισμος  μου αφησε κατι που θα με βασανιζει παντα(οχι που θα τη γλιτωνα) κ αυτο ειναι επικονδυλιτιδα....κ λιγο τενοντιδα.
Ομως εχω λυσει το προβλημα μου με βελονισμο κ πρωτη φορα δεν ειπα <παλι πεταμενα λεφτα>.
 Θα σου ελεγα να δοκιμασεις

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> η αλλη λυση παιδια την ο οποία και εκανε  φιλος μου σε γνωστο μου γιατρο Ορθοπεδικό ομαδας Α1 μπασκετ, ειναι ενεση στο σημειο εκεινο με αντιφλεγμονωδη ενζυμα και ξυλοκαινη ισως και να ειχε και κορτιζονη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ,αφου ειχε παρει θεραπεια σε χαπια και δεν του περασε,και σε 15-20 ηταν οκ


Κάπου το έχω ξαναγράψει νομίζω, οι ενέσεις κορτιζόνης είναι πολύ ύπουλες. 
Στους περισσότερους μετά από λίγο καιρό η τενοντίτιδα υποτροπιάζει. 

Σταματάει ο πόνος αλλά το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Δε πονάς, το ζορίζεις και σε λίγο πάπαλα.... μετά τρέχεις και δε φτάνεις.

----------


## Anithos

μήνυμα απο *Anithos*  
_η αλλη λυση παιδια την ο οποία και εκανε φιλος μου σε γνωστο μου γιατρο Ορθοπεδικό ομαδας Α1 μπασκετ, ειναι ενεση στο σημειο εκεινο με αντιφλεγμονωδη ενζυμα και ξυλοκαινη ισως και να ειχε και κορτιζονη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ,αφου ειχε παρει θεραπεια σε χαπια και δεν του περασε,και σε 15-20 ηταν οκ_
Κάπου το έχω ξαναγράψει νομίζω, οι ενέσεις κορτιζόνης είναι πολύ ύπουλες. 
Στους περισσότερους μετά από λίγο καιρό η τενοντίτιδα υποτροπιάζει. 

Σταματάει ο πόνος αλλά το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Δε πονάς, το ζορίζεις και σε λίγο πάπαλα.... μετά τρέχεις και δε φτάνεις. 
__________________
οχι να διευκρινησω κατι ,δεν ηταν μπασκεμπολιστας το παιδι ,δεν εκανε ενεση για να παιξει στον αγωνα,με βαρη ασχολουνταν και τον περασε και μαλλον δεν ειχε μεσα κορτιζονη.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ναι, ειναι απλα για να μην ποναει κ να παιξει τον αγωνα.Το κακο ειναι οτι επειδη δεν πονας εκεινη τη στιγμη κ το ζοριζεις μετα γινετε χειροτερο το προβλημα.
> Κ εμενα ο πρωταθλητισμος μου αφησε κατι που θα με βασανιζει παντα(οχι που θα τη γλιτωνα) κ αυτο ειναι επικονδυλιτιδα....κ λιγο τενοντιδα.
> Ομως εχω λυσει το προβλημα μου με βελονισμο κ πρωτη φορα δεν ειπα <παλι πεταμενα λεφτα>.
> Θα σου ελεγα να δοκιμασεις


Τhanx for the tip Nαντια,προς το παρον ο γιατρος μου δινει ενα φαρμακο εν ονοματει Partial το οποιο περιεχει Μελοξικαμη

----------


## mono AEK

Οπως καταλαβατε και απτο τιτλο εχω εσω-εξω επικονδυλιτιδα και στα δυο χερια. :01. Sad: 
Το ξερω ειναι κατορθωμα! :01. Razz: 
Προφανως και την "εκτρεφα" καιρο αλλα το καλοκαιρι μετα απο υπερκοπωση μου βγηκε σε πολυ εντονο βαθμο η εσω στο αριστερο.
Απο τοτε αντιμετωπιζω πολυ εντονα προβληματα. Αφου γυρισα γιατρους και γιατρους (καθως πλεον δε μπορουσα να κανω καμια ασκηση με βαρη) αρχισα φυσικοθεραπειες και εννοειται αποχη απτα βαρη. Αυριο κανω τη 10η και τελευταια και να τονισω οτι η βελτιωση που εχω δει ειναι παρα πολυ μικρη. Υστερα απο αρκετη ξεκουραση αποφασισα να αρχισω παλι ασκησεις με ελαχιστα κιλα μηπως το βοηθησω μεσω αιματωσης. 
Μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο εκτος απο υπομονη? θα μπορεσω να ξαναμπω γερα στα βαρη? Υπαρχει λυση?
Ο γιατρος μου μου ειχε πει για μια ενεση στη περιπτωση που δεν περασει γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα γιαυτο?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

υπομονη και ξεκουραση...δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο...για την ενεση δεν γνωριζω κατι :01. Unsure: 

οταν ομως με το καλο ξαναμπεις ή και τωρα που κανεις χαλαρα,θα πρεπει να *ΚΟΨΕΙΣ* γαλλικες πιεσεις τρικεφαλων(ειτε με μπαρα ειτε αλτηρες) και γενικα οποιαδηποτε ασκηση τρικεφαλων εχει παρομοια κινηση....οπως οι εκτασεις τρικεφαλων με αλτηρα πισω απο το κεφαλι,ειτε αλλες παραλλαγες που κανουν μερικοι...γιατι οι ασκησεις αυτες ειναι υπευθυνες για επικονδυλιτιδα σε πολλους...το παθαινω και γω αμα κανω αυτες τις ασκησεις ειδικα με πολλα κιλα...μια περιοδο ειχα μαλιστα χοντρο προβλημα και παρελυε ολο το χερι μου σε μερικες ασκησεις....μολις τις εκοβα μεσα σε 2-3 βδομαδες περναγε και τωρα ειμαι οκ...αυτα :01. Smile:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*mono AEK* διάβασε τα προηγούμενα ποστ, έχει ξανασυζητηθεί.

----------


## sadistic

> Οπως καταλαβατε και απτο τιτλο εχω εσω-εξω επικονδυλιτιδα και στα δυο χερια.


χαχα...και νομιζα οτι ημουν ο μονος.λοιπον φιλε μου θα σου πω τι εκανα εγω,και δουλεψε.τα περασμενα χριστουγεννα με χτυπησε η επικονδυλιτιδα μεσα εξω.πολλοι μου ελεγαν παρε βολταρεν σε σκονη.αλλοι χαπια και αλοιφη.αλλος χτυπα ενεση μου λεει.ειδικα στην ενεση ...τα μαλλια μου εγιναν punk... :01. Mr. Green: εγω εβαζα biofreeze με εναλαγη voltaren.κατι εκαναν αλλα οχι αποτελεσματικα.μετα απο μερες συναντησα εναν φιλο  πυγμαχο και βετερανο αρσιβαριστα.με ειδε που ποναγα και μου πιανει το χερι και μου ζουλαει την φλεγμωνη στους αγκωνες.ουρλιαξ,αλλα αμεσως ενιωσα ανακουφηση.μου λεει.....θα βαζεις βολταρεν η βιοφριζ,και θα κανεις μασαζ για 10 λεπτα,και συγχρονος θα ζουλας ακριβως εκει που πονας,και ας ουρλιαξεις.αν δεν σπασει η φλεγμωνη δεν θα σου περασει ποτε.μετα το 10λεπτο θα βαζεις και παγο μεχρι να νιωσεις καψιμο/δυσφορια.θα το κανεις αυτο 2-3 φορες την ημερα.το εκανα και καθε μερα ηταν και λιγο καλυτερα.μετα απο 1 μηνα ειχε περασει τελειως σαν να μην ειχα ποτε.τωρα πλεον ουδε μια ενοχληση εχω.στην αρχη ,ουτε καρεκλα δεν μπορουσα να σηκωσω.οταν ξαναπηγα στο γυμναστηριο ξανα αρχισα με 7κιλους αλτηρες.τετοια ταλαιπωρια που εφαγα δεν λεγετε.ασ ειναι καλα ο ανθρωπος που με συμβουλεψε.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mono AEK

> χαχα...και νομιζα οτι ημουν ο μονος.λοιπον φιλε μου θα σου πω τι εκανα εγω,και δουλεψε.τα περασμενα χριστουγεννα με χτυπησε η επικονδυλιτιδα μεσα εξω.πολλοι μου ελεγαν παρε βολταρεν σε σκονη.αλλοι χαπια και αλοιφη.αλλος χτυπα ενεση μου λεει.ειδικα στην ενεση ...τα μαλλια μου εγιναν punk...εγω εβαζα biofreeze με εναλαγη voltaren.κατι εκαναν αλλα οχι αποτελεσματικα.μετα απο μερες συναντησα εναν φιλο  πυγμαχο και βετερανο αρσιβαριστα.με ειδε που ποναγα και μου πιανει το χερι και μου ζουλαει την φλεγμωνη στους αγκωνες.ουρλιαξ,αλλα αμεσως ενιωσα ανακουφηση.μου λεει.....θα βαζεις βολταρεν η βιοφριζ,και θα κανεις μασαζ για 10 λεπτα,και συγχρονος θα ζουλας ακριβως εκει που πονας,και ας ουρλιαξεις.αν δεν σπασει η φλεγμωνη δεν θα σου περασει ποτε.μετα το 10λεπτο θα βαζεις και παγο μεχρι να νιωσεις καψιμο/δυσφορια.θα το κανεις αυτο 2-3 φορες την ημερα.το εκανα και καθε μερα ηταν και λιγο καλυτερα.μετα απο 1 μηνα ειχε περασει τελειως σαν να μην ειχα ποτε.τωρα πλεον ουδε μια ενοχληση εχω.στην αρχη ,ουτε καρεκλα δεν μπορουσα να σηκωσω.οταν ξαναπηγα στο γυμναστηριο ξανα αρχισα με 7κιλους αλτηρες.τετοια ταλαιπωρια που εφαγα δεν λεγετε.ασ ειναι καλα ο ανθρωπος που με συμβουλεψε....


αυτο στην ουσια κανω και στις φυσικοθεραπειες εκτος απτα λειζερ περιλαμβανουν μαλαξεις στη φλεγμονη (μασαζ αν το προτιμας) με απιστευτο πονο και υστερα παγο
εχω καποια βελτιωση αλλα υστερα απο 10 συνερδριες το προβλημα υπαρχει απλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο.
οποτε συνεχιζω και βλεπουμε..

----------


## jim-jimakos

Επικονδυλίτιδα.....
Τελικά οι φόβοι μου ηταν σωστοί. "Επικονδυλιτιδα δεξιού αγκώνα έσω"
Χάπια, ξεκούραση και αποχή 1 μήνα από γυμναστήριο και από οποιαδήποτε καταπόνηση...

Έχει κάποιος καμία ανάλογη εμπειρία για συμβουλές-προτάσεις?

--Ευκαιρία για αερόβιο και φούλ πρόγραμμα ποδιών.. :03. Thumb up: --

----------


## DrNio

Τι αντιφλεγμονώδη χάπια παίρνεις?

Πες και ποσότητα αν είναι εύκολο.

Βασικά αν ξέρει και κάποιος άλλος απο ανάλογο πρόβλημα , ας πει τι του είχε συνταγογραφήσει ο γιατρός.



Πάντως για αυτό που ρώτησες, εγώ θα σου πρότεινα *πλήρης αποχή* απο το παραμικρό βάρος-επιβάρυνση για να περάσει *100%* η φλεγμονή, γιατί κάνεις που κάνεις την ζημιά στα νεφρά/στομάχι/συκώτι και δεν ξέρω και εγώ που αλλού( :01. Mr. Green:  - δεν εννοώ κάτι πρόστυχο) , ας θεραπεύσεις τουλάχιστον   πλήρως το πρόβλημα και μην δώσεις 'παράταση'.Γιατί δεν φτάνουν πάντα τα χάπια και η ξεκούραση.

----------


## sadistic

εχει απαντηθει αναλυτικα το θεμα αυτο.αν ψαξεις λιγο θα το βρεις.εγω ειχα και στα δυο χερια......αλλα χαπια και ξεκουραση μονο δεν μου εκαναν και κατι σοβαρο

----------


## mike87

egw exw kai sta 2 xeria. tin exw 8 mines twra. prwta me eixe piasei sto aristero, stamatisa to gym, kai stin douleia xrisimopiousa mono to de3i, etsi me epiase kai sto allo. exei dokimasei diafora simplirwmata, ipia k antiflegmonodi xapia, ekana kapou 30 fisio8erapies. den einai opws stis arxes, paei kalitera alla arxizei na me anisixei. skeftoume na parw to cisuus. exei kapios na protinei kati?

**γραφε με ελληνικους μικρους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φορουμ,τους οποιους πρεπει να διαβασεις.mods team**

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια υπήρχε αναλογο θεμα για την επικονδυλίτιδα,ας χρησιμοποιουμε την αναζήτηση,εξυπηρετεί όλους οι πληροφορίες να ειναι συγκεντρωμενες σε ενα τόπικ.

----------


## mono AEK

υστερα απο πολυ καιρο και εχοντας δοκιμασει σχεδον τα παντα (ξεκουραση, παγο, χαπια, φυσικοθεραπειες, ενεσεις με βλαστοκυταρα) το προβλημα της εσω επικονδυλιτιδας ακομα υπαρχει.
εχω απογοητευτει περασαν 8 μηνες ξεκινισα βαρη με της οδηγιες του γιατρου με λιγα κιλα και ενοχλησεις οσπου τα κιλα εγιναν μεσαια (για μενα) και ο πονος επεστρεψε!

δε ξερω τι αλλο να κανω!

εχει δοκιμασει κανεις θεραπεια με **********? αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι φαρμακο για αρθριτικα. θα περασει? η απλα δε θα ποναω οσο καιρο τη παιρνω?
να τονισω οτι στα περιπου 5 χρονια που γυμναζομαι εχω παρει μονο πρωτεινη και αμινοξεα και αυτο το λεω για να δειξω οτι ο σκοπος μου ειναι καθαρα θεραπευτικος


****Απαγορεύεται η αναφορά σε ΑΑΣ ακόμη κι αν είναι για θεραπευτική χρήση. Mods Team****

----------


## mono AEK

δεν ήξερα σορρυ!

πως μπορω ομως εγω να μαθω?
μπορει αν καποιος εχει δοκιμασει να μου στειλει πμ?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τον ορθοπεδικό σου τον ρώτησες; Τι λέει εκείνος;

----------


## jim-jimakos

εγω με 1 μήνα αποχής, ξεκουραση, χαπια και έναν ειδικό "ιμάντα" για το χέρι... είμαι κάπως καλύτερα...
συνεχίζω να πάιρνω ενα χαπάκι την ημέρα (voltaren 50 mg), εχω "μπει" κανονικά με κιλά και η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν πονάω την ώρα της προπόνησης (με καλό ζέσταμα).
κάποιες μέρες... εχω μια ενόχληση.. αλλά όχι πόνος

----------


## mono AEK

> Τον ορθοπεδικό σου τον ρώτησες; Τι λέει εκείνος;



Λες να μην τον ρωτησα?
για την ακριβεια εχω αλλαξει 3 ορθοπεδικους ταλαιπωρουμε 8 μηνες και δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη

οτι λενε ολοι οι ορθοπεδικοι ξεκουραση και θα περασει απλα θελει χρονο
το θεμα ειναι οτι ο σκοπος μου εμενα ειναι να αρχισω βαρη και οχι απλα να μου περασει καποια στιγμη

αν γνωριζει κανεις καποιον καλο αθλιατρο που να ξερει απο βαρη θα παρακαλουσα να μου δωσει τηλεφωνο

----------


## mono AEK

> εγω με 1 μήνα αποχής, ξεκουραση, χαπια και έναν ειδικό "ιμάντα" για το χέρι... είμαι κάπως καλύτερα...
> συνεχίζω να πάιρνω ενα χαπάκι την ημέρα (voltaren 50 mg), εχω "μπει" κανονικά με κιλά και η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν πονάω την ώρα της προπόνησης (με καλό ζέσταμα).
> κάποιες μέρες... εχω μια ενόχληση.. αλλά όχι πόνος


φιλε μου εχεις εσω ή εξω? μαξιλαρι και δικεφαλα ορθιος με ισια μπαρα μπορεις να παιξεις κανονικα? εγω ουτε με σκετη μπαρα!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Λες να μην τον ρωτησα?


Για το φάρμακο εννοώ τι λεει...

----------


## sogoku

Φιλε μου εκανες οσα σου ειπε ο ορθοπεδικος κατα γραμμα.?Μην βιαζεσαι να επανερχεσαι δεν ασφηνεις το χερι να περασει απο το σταδιο της φλεγμονης και μετα ανακατασκευης που ειναι καθοριστικοι παραγοντες  για την εξαλειψη των συμπτωματων.
Κοιταξε για μενα πηγαινε παλι σε εναν ορθοπεδικο ζητησε και να σου γραψει καμια φυσικοθεραπεια γιατι μπορει πχ καπου να εχει κολλησει το φλεγμονωδεις σταδιο και ο φυσικοθεραπευτης να σε βοηθησει(εν τω  βαθει μασαζ κτλ) και με προοδευτικη επιβαρυνση κ.α

Υγ:Βλεπω οτι σου εκανε μαλαξεις βαθιες(λογικος ειναι ο πονος που ειχες τις επομενες ωρες).Παρτα απο την αρχη οπως σου ειπα και αν συνεχιζεται ο πονος θα δεις με τον γιατρο για εγχειρηση.

----------


## mono AEK

> Φιλε μου εκανες οσα σου ειπε ο ορθοπεδικος κατα γραμμα.?Μην βιαζεσαι να επανερχεσαι δεν ασφηνεις το χερι να περασει απο το σταδιο της φλεγμονης και μετα ανακατασκευης που ειναι καθοριστικοι παραγοντες  για την εξαλειψη των συμπτωματων.
> Κοιταξε για μενα πηγαινε παλι σε εναν ορθοπεδικο ζητησε και να σου γραψει καμια φυσικοθεραπεια γιατι μπορει πχ καπου να εχει κολλησει το φλεγμονωδεις σταδιο και ο φυσικοθεραπευτης να σε βοηθησει(εν τω  βαθει μασαζ κτλ) και με προοδευτικη επιβαρυνση κ.α
> 
> Υγ:Βλεπω οτι σου εκανε μαλαξεις βαθιες(λογικος ειναι ο πονος που ειχες τις επομενες ωρες).Παρτα απο την αρχη οπως σου ειπα και αν συνεχιζεται ο πονος θα δεις με τον γιατρο για εγχειρηση.


οπως προειπα ταλαιπωρουμαι ηδη 8 μηνες δεν εχω αλλο κουραγιο και υπομονη για να τα ξανακανω ολα απτην αρχη
η πρωτη μου προπονηση αφου τελειωσα τις θεραπειες εγινε σχεδον 2 μηνες μετα και με σταδιακη επιβαρυνση σε ολες τις μυικες ομαδες εκτος απο χερια που δεν υπηρξε ποτε επιβαρυνση λογω ενοχλησεων οποτε πιστευω εδωσα αρκετο χρονο για εξαλειψη και ανακατασκευη






> Για το φάρμακο εννοώ τι λεει...


σου απαντησα φιλε μου. λεει οχι και να κανω υπομονη και οτι αυτο θελει το χρονο του και να μην το επιβαρυνω πολυ κτλ
αλλα οι ορθοπεδικοι κοιτουν απλα την αποθεραπεια και τη βελτιωση και σου λενε ελαφρα τη καρδια μη κανεις βαρη

το θεμα μου ειναι ομως οτι εγω θελω να κανω βαρη αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος μου

οι αρσιβαριστες δηλαδη ρε παιδια αν παθουν μια φλεγμονη σταματανε 8-10 μηνες τα βαρη και κοβουν τις ασκησεις που τους ενοχλουν?
δε νομιζω...

----------


## sogoku

Φιλαρακι καπου τα εχεις μπερδεψει τα πραγματα.
Μονο ο τροπος που γραφεις με φρασεις του στυλ'εμενα σκοπος μου ειναι ομως να κανω βαρη΄' καταλαβαινω οτι δεν πολυακολουθουσες την θεραπεια.
Και η θεραπεια δεν γινεται μονο στο φυσικοθεραπευτηριο εκει ειναι η κορυφωση και η τυχον διορθωση της.Το χερι δεν επιβαρυνεται μονο στα βαρη χρησιμοποιειται συχνα στις καθημερινες μας δραστηριοτητες για αυτο ισως καμια φορα δεν καλυτερευει.
Εγραψες εδω μαλλον για να σου πουμε τον μαγικο συνδυασμο βαρη και ξεκουραση του χεριου.Κατσε και συζυτησε ειλικρινα με εναν καλο ορθοπεδικο και δες τι θα κανετε απο εδω και περα.

----------


## mike87

ρε παιδιά έχω και γω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, golf elbow, και στα 2 χέρια. το έχω 8 μήνες και κάτι. οκ, κάνω υπομονή, δεν έχω ξεκινήσει γυμναστήριο καθόλου γιατί ξέρω ότι αν πάω θα κάνω και χέρια γιατί δεν θα αντέξω. έτρεχα για 8 μήνες και έκανα φυσιοθεραπείες γιατί υποτίθετε είχα τενοντίτιδα, βασικά έτσι μου είχαν πει όλοι οι γιατροί που είχα πάει. στην αρχή πήρα αντιφλογμονώδη, έκανα πάνω από 30 φυσιοθεραπείες, έβαζα πάγο, κρέμες, έπερνα για 6 μήνες gloucosamine, chondroitin& msm, αλλά δεν πέρασε εντελώς. ακόμα έχω κάποιες μικρές ενοχλήσεις, 2-4 φορές την μέρα για ελάχιστη ώρα, αλλά οι ενοχλήσεις είναι καθημερινές. και δεν έρχονται με κάποια κίνηση, απλά έρχονται και φεύγουν. και τώρα κάποιος φυσιοθεραπευτής μου είπε ότι δεν είναι τενοντίτιδα αλλά υπερκινητικότητα στις αρθρώσεις, δηλαδή είναι χαλαρές οι αρθρώσεις μου  :02. Shock:  υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει δίκαιο??? 

Υ.Γ φίλε ΜΟΝΟ ΑΕΚ έχεις δοκιμάσει κρουστικό υπέρηχο???

----------


## mono AEK

> Υ.Γ φίλε ΜΟΝΟ ΑΕΚ έχεις δοκιμάσει κρουστικό υπέρηχο???


ναι το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα τιποτα
οσο για την αρθρωση μου το ειχε πει κ μενα ενας ορθοπαιδικος αλλα αυτο φαινεται στη μαγνητικη
(εννοειται πως οι υπολοιποι γιατροι που πηγα εβαλαν τα γελια με αυτο)
ωστοσο κανε μια μαγνητικη και θα καταλαβεις πληρως το προβλημα σου σε σενα μπορει να ισχυει




> Φιλαρακι καπου τα εχεις μπερδεψει τα πραγματα.
> Μονο ο τροπος που γραφεις με φρασεις του στυλ'εμενα σκοπος μου ειναι ομως να κανω βαρη΄' καταλαβαινω οτι δεν πολυακολουθουσες την θεραπεια.
> Και η θεραπεια δεν γινεται μονο στο φυσικοθεραπευτηριο εκει ειναι η κορυφωση και η τυχον διορθωση της.Το χερι δεν επιβαρυνεται μονο στα βαρη χρησιμοποιειται συχνα στις καθημερινες μας δραστηριοτητες για αυτο ισως καμια φορα δεν καλυτερευει.
> Εγραψες εδω μαλλον για να σου πουμε τον μαγικο συνδυασμο βαρη και ξεκουραση του χεριου.Κατσε και συζυτησε ειλικρινα με εναν καλο ορθοπεδικο και δες τι θα κανετε απο εδω και περα.


ο σκοπος μου ειναι να γινω καλα ετσι ωστε να μπορω να παιζω βαρη.
τη θεραπεια την ακολουθησα οπως ξαναεγραψα και η πρωτη μου προπονηση στο γυμναστηριο με ΟΡΓΑΝΑ ηταν οπως ξαναεγραψα 2 μηνες μετα το τελος των φυσικοθεραπειων.
οταν ο γιατρος μου ειπε να αυξησω σταδιακα την επιβαρυνση το εκανα
επαιζα τροχαλια (πλατη) για αρκετο καιρο και οταν εφτασα τα κιλα μου εκανα μονοζυγο χωρις πονο
την επομενη βδομαδα ομως που ξαναεκανα υπεφερα και απο τοτε δεν με εχει αφησει
τωρα πως εσυ συμπαιρενεις οτι δεν πολυακολουθησα θεραπεια ειναι πραγματικα αποριας αξιο!

και εγραψα εδω για να δω αν καποιος με το ιδιο προβλημα το εχει ξεπερασει που αποτι βλεπω οι περισσοτεροι ταλαιπωρουνται.
επισης η πρωτη μου απορια ηταν για μια συγκεκριμενη θεραπεια που δε προτεινουν οι ορθοπαιδικοι αλλα ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενη στα γυμναστηρια αλλα απαγορευεται να μιλαμε εδω μεσα!

----------


## mike87

ΜΟΝΟ ΑΕΚ, εμένα με πιάνει 2-3 φορές την μέρα, όχι πόνος έντονος, ενοχλήσεις είναι. αλλά αυτό είναι τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες και δεν αλλάζει. ούτε χειρότερα ούτε καλύτερα. έσενα είχε περάσει εντελώς ο πόνος και μετά ξεκίνησες βάρη??? 
θα κάνω ή μαγνητική ή αξονικό μόλις πάω κύπρο, γιατί εδώ δεν έχω κάποια ασφάλεια.
λες να ξεκινήσω σιγά  σιγά να το δυναμώσω ή να συνεχίσω ξεκούραση και φυσιοθεραπείες???

----------


## mono AEK

εμενα ειχε φτασει σε σημειο να με ενοχλει ακομα και οταν γυρναγα το χερουλι στη πορτα!
οταν ξεκινησα γυμναστηριο ειχε φυγει καθε ειδους ενοχληση στη καθημερινη μου ζωη (οπου βεβαια οι αντιστασεις ειναι μηδαμινες)

αρχισα οπως ειπα με λιγα κιλα και η ενοχληση (οχι πονος) επανηλθε κατευθειαν μεχρι που ξαναγινε πονος χωρις να το ζορισω και ιδιαιτερα

αποψη μου ειναι αν θες να πας γυμναστηριο να μην κανεις τιποτα που να το επηρεαζει κανε ποδια ωμους στηθος αλλα ασκησεις που να μην σε ενοχλουν καν! μολις βγαλεις τη μαγνητικη μιλα και με το γιατρο σου

εγω απο βδομαδα θα παω σε εναν αλλον αθλιατρο και παλι απτην αρχη...
μαλλον θα κανω καμια κορτιζονη να ησυχασω

----------


## mike87

αν ξέρες κανένα καλό αθλίατρο στείλε μου το με μύνημα το τηλέφωνο του, μπας και καταφέρω να περάσω πριν φύγω να με δει και αυτός.
πάντως χτες μου είπε μια γυμνάστρια ότι δεν θα μου περάσει ποτέ, και το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι ειδικές ασκήσεις με λάστιχα, κάτι σαν συντήρηση αν κατάλαβα καλά. αλλά μόλις κάνω επαναλαμβανώμενες κινήσεις που επηρεάζουν το σημείο αυτό θα με ξαναπιάσει... :02. Shock:

----------


## mono AEK

ισχυει οτι αυτα τα προβληματα ειναι χρονια φευγουν και ξαναρχονται

γιαυτο εγω θελω μια καθαρη λυση και με βλεπω μαλλον για κορτιζονη

----------


## mike87

μακριά από κορτιζόνη. πθανόν να προκαλέσει ρίξη τένοντα στο μέλλον. εγώ ποιό πιθανό το κόβω να κάνω εγχείρηση παρά να κάνω ένεση... ψάξε το λίγο γιατί είναι επικύνδινο!!!

----------


## mono AEK

λοιπον παιδες τρομερη βοηθεια προσφερει ενα ναρθηκακι ειδικο για επικονδυλιτιδα

το παιρνεις απο φαρμακειο η ορθοπαιδικα ειδη ειναι φτηνο δενει γυρω γυρω απτο πηχη ακριβως μετα τον αγκωνα και μειωνει κατα πολυ την επιβαρυνση στους κονδυλους

μαζι με αυτο 10 μερες αντιφλεγμονωδη πρωι βραδυ και συχνες επαλειψεις με βολταρεν εμουτζελ (αντιφλεγμονωδης απορροφητικη κρεμα) ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα χωρις κορτιζονη χωρις τιποτα αλλο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

τα βαρη τα εχεις κοψει αυτη την περιοδο?

Και γω επικονδυλιτιδα πρεπει να εχω...το εχω παθει απο τις γαλλικες...τον τελευταιο καιρο,οποτε κανω πιεσεις παγκου close grip ή push-downs στην τροχαλια ποναω αφορητα αλλα δεν σταματαω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mono AEK

> ποναω αφορητα αλλα δεν σταματαω


ΧΑΧΑ και γω μεχρι να το παρω αποφαση οτι πρεπει να σταματησω μου πηρε πολλλλλυυυυυ καιρο

δεν ειναι ομως σωστο!!

κανω βαρη κανονικα πιεζομαι κιολας αλλα εχω κοψει τελειως ασκησεις ή κιλα στα οποια νοιωθω και το παραμικρο τσιμπημα


 δηλαδη δεν παιζω μονοζυγο, γαλλικες, και στα δικεφαλα ισια μπαρα, μαξιλαρι, αυτοσυγκεντρωσης

αν πονας μονο σε ασκησεις τρικεφαλων τοτε εχεις τενοντιτιδα στο τενοντα του τρικεφαλου και ο πονος ειναι πανω στον αγκωνα
στην επικονδυλιτιδα εσω ή εξω ο πονος ειναι πιο χαμηλα απτον αγκωνα

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Και γω επικονδυλιτιδα πρεπει να εχω...το εχω παθει απο τις γαλλικες...τον τελευταιο καιρο,οποτε κανω πιεσεις παγκου close grip ή push-downs στην τροχαλια *ποναω αφορητα αλλα δεν σταματαω*


Κακώς, πολύ κακώς. Κάποια στιγμή θα σου βγάλει πρόβλημα και θα πρέπει να απέχεις εντελώς. Και αυτό είναι το μόνο που δε θες αυτό τον καιρό έτσι;
Μη κάνεις ασκήσεις που σε πονάνε, βρες εναλλακτικές.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Κακώς, πολύ κακώς. Κάποια στιγμή θα σου βγάλει πρόβλημα και θα πρέπει να απέχεις εντελώς. *Και αυτό είναι το μόνο που δε θες αυτό τον καιρό έτσι;*
> Μη κάνεις ασκήσεις που σε πονάνε, βρες εναλλακτικές.


Moνο τo pushdown με ενοχλει,με αυτη τη λαβη.Με αναποδη λαβη δεν με ενοχλει.

ειδικα τωρα εννοειται πως δε θελω να απεχω :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

Παιδια η επικονδυλιτιδα (οπως λεει και η λεξη) ειναι φλεγμονη,χρονια....
Ολες οι φλεγμονες στο οξυ σταδιο θελουν παγο και ξεκουραση + αντιφλεγμονωδη.
Κομπρα μη το ζοριζεις ρε συ...καλυτερα μια-δυο βδομαδες υποτονικη εως καθολου προπονηση τρικεφαλων,παρα μηνες....

----------


## Πέτρος

Γεια σας,

ειμαι νεος στο forum και θα ηθελα να με με διαφωτισετε...κανω βαρη σχεδον 3 χρονια και εδω και καποιο διαστημα εχω παθει επικονδυλιτιδα στον αγκωνα.δοκιμασα αντιφλεφμονωδη,κρεμες,φυσικοθερεπειες κλπ..με τις φυσικοθεραπειες ειδα καποιο αποτελεσμα,αλλα οχι για πολυ καθως μολις ξεκινησα παλι το γυμναστηριο με ξαναεπιασε μετα απο 2 βδομαδες,οχι στον ιδιο βαθμο βεβαια,απλα υπηρχε ακομα η ενοχληση...στην τελευταια μου προσπαθεια πηγα σε αλλον ορθοπεδικο ο οποιος συνεστησε αποχη απο τα βαρη για 1 μηνα,αντιφλεγμονωδη και αλοιφη sensocaps...θελω να ρωτησω,εφοσον αυτο το διαστημα κανω μονο ποδια-κοιλιακους-αεροβια,αν μπορω να κανω ασκσεις στις οποιες δεν λυγιζει ο αγκωνας(πχ αρσεις θανατου,εκτασεις-προτασεις ωμων) και στη συνεχεια ποια ειναι η εσχατη λυση στο προβλημα ,αν συνεχισει να με ενοχλει ακομη και μετα απο αυτο το μηνα...

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων,καθε απαντηση θα βοηθησει

----------


## morbit_killer

υπάρχει λύση αλλά θέλει ειδικά φάρμακα τ αοποία δεν μπορώ να σου τα αναφέρω απο εδώ (κανόνας φορουμ)
δοκίμασε το movatech σε δίσκια τών 15 mg από το φάρμακείο δεν απαιτείται συνταγή γιατρού !!

----------


## Πέτρος

ε βασικα movatec ξεκινησα,αυτο μου εγραψε ο γιατρος...

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

ειχα και γω επικονδυλιτιδα.1 κουτι χαπια(δεν θυμαμαι τι ακριβως επαιρνα),εμπλαστρα (2-3 ανα 24ωρο για μια εβδομαδα) και δεσιμο για κανα 15νθημερο,αλλα ξεχασα το γυμναστηριο για 2 μηνες(ιουλιος-αυγουστος).καλυτερα να απεχεις απο το gym γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει χρονια παθηση.

----------


## jeffpapadopoulos

Λοιπον εδω 3 μηνες εχω επικονδηλιτιδα και στα 2 χερια. Τον 1ο μηνα με τσιμπουσε στον αγκωνα αλλα δν το εδωσα σημασια.  Τον 2ο μηνα πηγα σε χειροπρακτικο αλλα παλι δεν ειδα διαφορα. Μ ειπε επισης οτι στον αριστερο αγκωνα εχω πρησμενο τενοντα !!! ... Πλεον επισκεπτομαι φυσιοθεραπευτη και κανω *κρουστικο*..Μου εγγυηθηκε πως θα γινει οπως πριν. Επιπλεον να πω πως δοκιμασα αντιφλεγμωνωδη χαπια (xefo) και τωρα βαζω μια κρεμα sportgel. Aυτο το θεμα με εχει ταλαιπωρησει πολυ καιρο εχω πεσει αρκετα και μυικα και κυριως ψυχολογικα.. Εχει περασει κανεις παρομοια κατασταση , καμια γνωμη???? 
*To θεμα επειγη αρκετα*

----------


## ger1975

Καλημέρα

Φίλε και εγώ πριν από λίγους Μήνες είχα πάθει το ίδιο . Ξεκίνησε ξαφνικά στο γυμναστήριο σε μια άσκηση που έκανα για τρικέφαλους .
Πήγα σε γιατρό και μου είπε ότι όντως είναι επικονδυλίτιδα . Έκανα 10 φυσικοθεραπείες και πήρα και εγώ αντιφλεγμονώδεις χάπι (νομίζω το voltaren 75).
Επίσης για 1,5 Μήνα περίπου έκανα πλήρης αποχή από βάρη στο γυμναστήριο σε ότι έχει σχέση με το πάνω μέρος του σώματος . Γύμναζα μόνο πόδια και κορμό με κοιλιακούς.
Γενικά να ξέρεις ότι περνάει αλλά θέλει αρκετό χρόνο . Εμένα τα συμπτώματα έφυγαν μετά από 3 Μήνες περίπου χωρίς να έχουν εξαλειφθεί εντελώς , δηλαδή ακόμα και τώρα αν το ζορίσω λίγο με ενοχλεί.
 Όταν έκανα τις φυσικοθεραπείες απλά ένιωσα μια μικρή ανακούφιση , όχι ότι πέρασε ο πόνος τελείως.. 
Δυστυχώς θέλει υπομονή.......και ξεκούραση.

Βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και η σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης απλά θέλω να σου πω ότι εμένα τις πρώτες μέρες  πόναγε τόσο πολύ που είχα τουλάχιστον 4-5 βράδια να κοιμηθώ .........

----------


## jeffpapadopoulos

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση .. για να πω την αληθεια στο δεξι ισω να εχει ξεπεραστει το προβλημα ,αυτο που με φοβιζει πολυ ειναι ο πρησμενος τενοντας
 στο αριστερο.. τι μπορω να κανω γιαυτο ??? επισης υπαρχει περιπτωση για ριξη τενοντα ??? εχω φρικαρει !!!!!

----------


## jeffpapadopoulos

pleaseeee βοηθεια !!!!!

----------


## grtech

Γεια σου jeffpapadopoulos.  :02. Welcome: 

Απο την στιγμή που ανησυχείς και έχεις φρικάρει αύριο πας σε κάποιον ειδικό να το κοιτάξει. Περαστικά και να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό.

----------


## drakos13

Χαιρετω την παρεα.
Μετα απο ψαξιμο επεσα σε αυτο το θεμα. Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα-εσω επικονδυλιτιδα αγκωνα- δυο μηνες τωρα, μαλιστα στο οξυ σταδιο δε μπορουσα να κανω απλα καθημερινα πραγματα. Εκανα δεκα φυσικοθεραπειες και ειναι αληθεια οτι παω πολυ καλυτερα. Ο φυσικοθεραπευτης μου συνεστησε πληρη καθημερινη δραστηριοτητα (ας με τσιμπαει λεει!) και να το ξναδουμε. Εριξα λοιπον κατι σουτακια σε μια μπασκετα, δοκιμασα με πολυ λιγα κιλα αλτηρακια καμψεις δικεφαλων (ειναι η κινηση που με τσιμπαει περισσοτερο) και κατι αλλες ασκησουλες και γενικα αισιοδοξουσα. Ομως σημερα πρωι να σου τες οι ενοχλησεις παλι. Δεν παει βρε παιδια αλλο, δυο μηνες τωρα με εχει παρει τελειως απο κατω.. Τι να πω? Μηπως δεν επρεπε να το ζορισω καθολου?

----------


## antonispowerlift

οσοι εχετε προβλημα με αγκωνες βαζετε συνεχεια παγο.οσο πιο πολυ τοσο το καλυτερο.ειδικα αν το συνδυαζετε και με αλλαγη απο ζεστο σε κρυο και αντιστροφα οι ζημιες θα φυγουν ΑΜΕΣΑ.καντε το και θα με θυμηθειτε.σας λεω και την δικια μου περιπτωση.μια εποχη ειχα τετοιυς πονους στον αγκωνα που δεν μπορουσα να σηκωσω 5κιλο.και την ζημια αυτη την ειχα πολλους μηνεςμε ενα μηνα παγο-θερμοφορες εξαφανιστηκε η ζημια.αναλογη ζημια μου εχει εμφανιστει και στο γονατο και την αντιμετωπισα αποτελεσματικα με τον ιδιο τροπο.επισης πολυ καλη δουλεια κανουν και ορισμενα μηχανηματα φυσιοθεραπειας που λειτουργουν με υπερηχους.το πιο σημαντικο ειναι η προληψη παιδια.αν σας ενοχλει κατι για λιγο διαστημα σταματηστε την ασκηση που σας ποναει και βαλτε παγο

----------


## ΝIKGORDIS

μεγαλη ανακουφηση στο προβλημα αυτο δινη  η αντιφλεγμονοδη κρεμα  κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης και κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου.το κανω εδω και 2 εβδομαδες και κανει δουλεια

----------


## johnanad

Τι πρέπει να κάνω τώρα πού εχω ενα πόνο στόν αγκώνα απο τις ασκησεις τρικεφάλων μάλλον;μάλλον ειναι επικονδυλίτιδα,πώς περνάει;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fataoulas

Ωραια  :01. Sad:   Πως ξεχωριζουμε την επικονδυλιτιδα απο τη τενοντιτιδα οεο?
1 μηνας πονος στο σημειο που εχω κυκλωσει στη φωτο. Με επιανε σε περιεργες φασεις (βοηθουσα ως spotter στο peck deck και με ενοχλουσε/πονουσε ενω εκανα σφυρια δικεφαλα χωρις προβλημα)
Γιατρος μεσα απο το γυμναστηριο μου προτεινε Acoxial?( καπως ετσι ) αλλα δεν εκανα παυση απο το γυμναστηριο.
Σημερα μου ειπε οτι ισως και να ειναι επικονδυλιτιδα, και οπωσδηποτε αποχη, καθολου ανω σωμα, και να βαζω παγο

Ηδη 2 εβδομαδες τωρα, εχω βρει ευκαιρια και κανω μονο ποδια/κορμο/αεροβιο αλλα το νοιωθω οτι ακομα το προβλημα υπαρχει

Θα ξεκινησω να βαζω παγο, και ελπιζω να περασει

----------


## gftasos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά... πριν αρκετούς μήνες με έπιασαν κάτι πόνοι στον δεξί αγκώνα.. 
Συνέχιζα τη γυμναστική πάρα τους πόνους... Το ένιωθα να πονάει κυρίως μετά το μονόζυγο και τις εκτάσεις
Τρικεφάλων.. Έχει περίπου 10 μήνες που έχω κόψει κάθε αθληιτική δραστηριότητα, εντελώς τα βάρη
Και το πρόβλημα δεν λεει να περάσει.. 
Έχω επισκεφτεί 3 ορθοπαιδικούς και όλοι μου έχουν προτείνει ξεκούραση και θα περάσει μόνο του
Ειναι επικονδυλίτδα..

Έχω κάνει εως τώρα 30 φυσικοθεραπειες (κρουστικο,υπερηχους βελονισμο) 2 ενεσεις αντιφλεγμοδονη ενζυμα
Και παλι νιωθω το χερι να ποναει με το παραμικρο στην καθημερινοτητα.. 

Κυρίως στο ανοιγμα κλεισιμο του αγκώνα εμφανιζεται το προβλημα αλλα και στον τενοντα αγκώνα.. 

Καμια προταση? Εχω απελπιστει δεν ξερει τι να κανω

----------


## AndVal

Είχα πάθει και εγώ πριν από κάνα χρόνο, με λίγα λόγια : 
Στην αρχή θέλει άμεση αποχή από οτιδήποτε προκαλεί πόνο ,μετά που θα φύγει ο άμεσος πόνος σιγά σιγά κάνεις μασάζ, διατάσεις και ελαφρότατες ασκήσεις ενδυνάμωσης που θα σου έχουν πει πιστεύω οι ορθοπεδικοί, φυσικοθεραπευτές που πήγες (ή ακόμα μπορείς να δεις στο youtube  όπως έκανα εγώ),δεν θέλει μακρόχρονη ξεκούραση όπως για παράδειγμα η τενοντίτιδα του καρπού αλλά ενεργή αποκατάσταση. εμένα μου πήρε οκτώ με εννέα μήνες για να επανέλθει σε φυσιολογικά σχεδόν επίπεδα, μόνο που νιώθω να είναι πιο αδύναμο το χέρι μου αλλά χωρίς κανένα πόνο στις προπονήσεις πια.
Τώρα αν δεν σταμάτησες άμεσα και συνέχισες την γυμναστική με πόνους έκανες μεγάλο λάθος και θα αργήσει πολύ περισσότερο η ίαση σου ελπίζω η περιγραφή της περίπτωσης μου να σε βοηθήσει κάπως.
*Φυσικοθεραπείες δεν έκανα αλλά είχα πάρει αντιφλεγμονώδες χάπια από ορθοπεδικό γιατί ο πόνος τον πρώτο καιρό ήταν υπερβολικός και δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ.

----------


## nikhtas777

Που μενεις φιλε μου? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-K420 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gftasos

Κατερινη φιλος

----------

